# Hazards don't flash when unlocking



## OldMuskrat (May 4, 2010)

2000 Altima GXE. After buying a replacement battery and reprogramming the keyless fob, I can lock and unlock the car just fine. But when I unlock it, I don't see the satisfying flash of the hazards. Doesn't matter how close I am to the car. Any hints?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

OldMuskrat said:


> 2000 Altima GXE. After buying a replacement battery and reprogramming the keyless fob, I can lock and unlock the car just fine. But when I unlock it, I don't see the satisfying flash of the hazards. Doesn't matter how close I am to the car. Any hints?


I believe you have to hit a combination of keys and hold for a few seconds. Might be lock/panic or unlock/panic or even lock/unlock.


----------



## OldMuskrat (May 4, 2010)

What's the difference between lock and panic? My fob is the three button variety, hard to read but I think it's KOBUTA3T.


----------



## OldMuskrat (May 4, 2010)

Good news! Faja was bang-on... I held the lock (big) and unlock buttons at the same time for a few seconds and now I get the confirmation flash when I unlock the car. Thanks!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Glad to help Muskrat......


----------

